# hello, from belfast northern ireland



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

new to the site, just turned 18 last month. been training since 16 properly with a personal trainor from 17. am currenty around 190 lbs with extremy low bodyfat. gained almost 3 stone in 2 years training. train 5 times a week. eat perfect sleep perfect. thanks


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

were you training? I'm from Belfast it terrible to get a decent gym here.


----------



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

fleg said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Train eat and sleep perfect eh let's see then


ive added a photo to somthing, think it in my album. im 6ft 2 btw


----------



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hench said:


> were you training? I'm from Belfast it terrible to get a decent gym here.


i just make do with leisure centres. where in belfast you from?


----------



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

fleg said:


> Cnt see dude


i just added one to my album. my legs arnt great but have a few phots of them too ill upload


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cant even find your album dude


----------



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

how about now? i changes album to public?


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

:welcome: aboard dude.

I can see your album, you are in pretty good nick.


----------



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

kriptikchicken said:


> :welcome: aboard dude.
> 
> I can see your album, you are in pretty good nick.


thanks!

good, thank you ill get a few more potos up shortly


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

jason1212 said:


> i just make do with leisure centres. where in belfast you from?


Lean anyway fella,

Im from carrick so not stricty belfast train at fitness first on the shore road.


----------



## mesteps (Jun 7, 2011)

nice to meet you, i'm new too


----------



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hench said:


> Lean anyway fella,
> 
> Im from carrick so not stricty belfast train at fitness first on the shore road.


thanks positive comments are always good mtivation! that fitness first is 5 mins away from me. its just at abbey centre, right?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

aye thats the one good equipment Sunday morning is a good time to go. where you at the valley?

I was training at carrick rugby club but they closed it and our powerlifting club went with it.

whats you goals?


----------



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hench said:


> aye thats the one good equipment Sunday morning is a good time to go. where you at the valley?
> 
> I was training at carrick rugby club but they closed it and our powerlifting club went with it.
> 
> whats you goals?


been to valley a few times but use shankill and ballysillan mostly.

yea i think i know a few guys who used to train there.

just to get a big as possible and look abnormal lol but still but and lean. how about you?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

So what do you class as the most perfect diet, and sleeping pattern?

:welcome:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

jason1212 said:


> been to valley a few times but use shankill and ballysillan mostly.
> 
> yea i think i know a few guys who used to train there.
> 
> just to get a big as possible and look abnormal lol but still but and lean. how about you?


is that the shankill barbell or the leisure center mate? Do you know if the shankill barbell is still open?

my short term goals are to do a BB show and deadlift 300kg for a double raw squat 250kg raw by Xmas. The squat will be the big ask but if you dont aim high? ehh.

Longer term is to concentrate on powerlifting and do well in the country league table.

I found that I didn't really put on decent mass when I tried to stay lean. sure a full set of abs is nice all year round but gaining a little fat goes a long way to building lean mass.


----------



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> So what do you class as the most perfect diet, and sleeping pattern?
> 
> :welcome:


whats perfect for my body wont be perfect for yours


----------



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hench said:


> is that the shankill barbell or the leisure center mate? Do you know if the shankill barbell is still open?
> 
> my short term goals are to do a BB show and deadlift 300kg for a double raw squat 250kg raw by Xmas. The squat will be the big ask but if you dont aim high? ehh.
> 
> ...


yea my mates uncle owns the barbell club ( brian irwin uk strongest man or what ever he is, he lives in the house facing mine ) its still up and running. but i prefer the leisure centres as im not into powerlifting, would be perfect for you as thats where all the hot shots in n.i seem to come from?lol yea it defo does and youve got your mind set too which is good! if i could get like dorian yates id be more than happy! might aswell aim high? ehh lol


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

is it? decent I was told it was closed have you a contact num? if so could you PM me?

dorian yates? very nice physique for sure my man.


----------



## jason1212 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hench said:


> is it? decent I was told it was closed have you a contact num? if so could you PM me?
> 
> dorian yates? very nice physique for sure my man.


have you facebook?

Shankill Barbell Club | Facebook

if so theres a link to the sight youll get all the info you need on it and its open to the public so anyone can go.

yea other than the bloated stomach but sure


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Cheers fella I will have a look looks like just the place.


----------

